# Hello from Canada!



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey I'm a dressage rider from the cold province of Alberta. I've owned horses for around 8 years and I've been riding for 12 years. I picked up dressage a few years into riding and it stuck pretty good. 
I own a 5 year old Swedish Warmblood gelding named Rowan, he is by Rotspon and out of a Come Back II mare. I've owned him now for about 3 months. Here is us at our latest show:


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the horse forum!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the horse forum. Your horse is beautiful! I'm learning dressage with my mare. 

Have fun posting!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

The two of you look wonderful!!! Welcome aboard!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome fellow Canadian! Love your horse, he is schexy.


----------

